# What would you choose ?



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

If i were to limit you to 3 tanks a: 240 gallon, b: 150 gallon and c: 45 gallon, what would you stock? For me it would be;
a: 1 Piraya, 3 Ternetzi and 7-9 Caribe.
b: 12" plus Rhom.
c: Spilo of some sort.
Just passing the time away.
Ta.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm not sure what I would do! lol... I want a wall that is all fish tank, like at the zoos and stuff... but it would be my living room walls... I would put in a bunch of exotic fish and such. but then again that wasnt the question, sorry. 
until then, I think I'll just stick to watching the 180gal. with ps in it. lol.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

id rather have a bunch of 40 gallon breader tanks with one of each species of piranha available


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

-I'd throw some reds in the 240, oh wait you've already got them on the list








-Toss up between a large rhom or a large elongatus in the 150, probably go rhom though since they can become huge freaks, or wait maybe even a Manueli








-Probably a Brandtii in the 45, don't get me wrong spilos are awesome, I just don't like them for some reason.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a sounds good ..but if you had the cash a big ass 18 inche rhom or a shoal of piraya..


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

My dream tanks are:

- 350 gallon with a kick ass pygo shoal. Something like 10 piraya, 
10 caribe, 5 terns

- A few 55 gallons with many different serras

- A 150 with a 16 inch Rhom

Yes yes. Someday I will have it. Someday.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

My dream tanks ?

OK:

240 gal : a shoal of pirayas....5-6 maybe nice...









145 gal : 10 cariba
















45 gal :



























BEER!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I like my setup right now. I do wish I had 2 240g so I didn't have to sell my caribe for the pirayas. All need is to get rid of my 12 in rhom and get a 16in. And that would complete my collection.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dream setup huh....
I like Kev's 180, I would like one of my walls to be part of a fish tank that would be sweet. I want a medium sized tank prolly an 80 gallon just full of peaceful fish, then I would like my 55 with my 3 reds and sometime in the future I would add my green natt when I get it.
It would be sick as hell to have a shoal of just green natts in like a 80 gallon maybe even a 180 acrylic like Kevs but the thing does take up a lot of space, all in all piranhas for life and a peaceful tank will do just fine. Just a thought 
Oh and what would be even sicker is having a mini waterfall in your house and then the p's would be at the bottome of the waterfall now I am starting to dream hella big one day I will have my waterfall filled with p's


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

A shoal of green natts? As it is more than just a freak occurence?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

my mixed 12"+ pygos in the 240.
my 16"+ rhom in the 150.
you can keep the 45g. 
wes


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i agree with the mixed pygos in the 240

the second largest i would split up between an enlongatus and some rare rhom

and the smallest i would have a shoal of spilos and spilo CF....


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I would have a shoal of piraya mixed with some caribe in the 240 gallon, the 150 I would keep a shoal of geryi or spilo's and for the 45 gallon I would put some community fish cause I wouldn't want to keep even one kind of piranha in a 45 gallon for life.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

240g-15" s. manueli
150g-10" s. manueli
45g-5" s. manueli
:biggrin:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HMMM..

240 gal: All pygo mix!!!

150 gal: One 14" Rhom divided tank one 14" Spilo

45: Feeders!!! lol


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

codo said:


> 240g-15" s. manueli
> 150g-10" s. manueli
> 45g-5" s. manueli
> :biggrin:


 so i take it you really are enjoying your recent manuelli you acquired?
wes


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

yah, i'm in the manueli craze at the moment. i have been wanting this fish for a very looong time. it is definitely worth the wait. btw, your 17" rhom that you purchased from john/knifeman is an awesome fish. that fish came all the way from california, my buddy owned it and i almost bought that fish from him because he had 2 of those but i didn't have space for another tank. so, i just settled for a 13" rhom.....hopefully, someday that awesome rhom will come back to the lovely shores of california :biggrin: .


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What is it about the Manueli that you like so much?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

codo said:


> yah, i'm in the manueli craze at the moment. i have been wanting this fish for a very looong time. it is definitely worth the wait. btw, your 17" rhom that you purchased from john/knifeman is an awesome fish. that fish came all the way from california, my buddy owned it and i almost bought that fish from him because he had 2 of those but i didn't have space for another tank. so, i just settled for a 13" rhom.....hopefully, someday that awesome rhom will come back to the lovely shores of california :biggrin: .


 actually that rhom sucked. he was inactive and he barely ate. i sold him and bought the one i have now. hes a bad mofo. heres a link to the pics in the gallery.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=0&#entry43869
wes


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

sorry to hear that the 17" rhom didn't live up to your expectations. i've always liked that rhom. usually rhoms 12 inches and over don't need to be fed everyday. we fed that big monster ones a week and it ate in front of us. i don't know how big your tank was but he was active in his old home which was a 500g. anyway, good luck with your new rhom and i almost forgot.....nice collection wes!

petzl88, i like the manueli because it's a very unique looking piranha. it might not be cool looking to other people but it is to me.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

For me it would be almost the same:

a) Super Pygo Tank (3 Piraya, 5 Cariba, 5 Yellow Natts)!

b) 2 Rhoms or 1 Rhom 1 Spilo with a divider, with time (many years) i would buy a second tank!

c) Super feeders tank!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> For me it would be almost the same:
> a) Super Pygo Tank (3 Piraya, 5 Cariba, 5 Yellow Natts)!
> b) 2 Rhoms or 1 Rhom 1 Spilo with a divider, with time (many years) i would buy a second tank!
> c) Super feeders tank!


 Good selection, Hannibal!!







Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i had him in a 190g.
wes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> If i were to limit you to 3 tanks a: 240 gallon, b: 150 gallon and c: 45 gallon, what would you stock?


 240 = 1 million neons (or at least a thousand) and 1 cardinal tetra and my severum (which is 7" and doesn't eat neons as I found out last friday when I added 10 neons to my piranha tank which also has a severum, I still have 10 neone and they scatter when the piranhas or severum swim through them, and that is why I am adding the severum to the 240 option)

150 = a community tank with:
*red tailed black sharks
*fire eels
*gouramies
*tetras
*corys and other catfish
*less aggressive cichlids like angelfish, dwarf cichlids, severums, firemouths, kribs, rams and such
*african clawed frogs
*japanise fire belly newts
*live bearers like guppys and plattys and stuff
*barbs - like oddessa barbs or tiger barbs or something like that
*any other relitively harmless, but nice fish/amphibians

45 = S.Elongetas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Azrael said:


> 45 gal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Forget the piranha's: fill all those babies with beer

















Kidding, I think I would use the 240 for reds (I think one can keep more reds in one tank than other pygo's), and a couple of cariba to add some color.
The 150 would be filled with a couple of piraya, and the 45 gallon would be kept empty until the piraya would start breeding :







:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A brandtii Shoal....







...It will be done soon


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Judas ;
dito,

the 45 gallon tank can wait for the next generation,

it would be a greazt thing to raise up the own fry....best would be cariba.

In 99 I buyed 5 of them , but to my horror, I lost 3....

So it is a little unrealistic to wait for the remaining 2 making sex...(hehehe, I can make a piranha-porno....)

and, while it takes some time , waiting for fry, I can spend it with 45 gallons of beer, while watcjing my piranhas making some more piranhas...

If I have had the money, I had bought all 4 Pirayas, I saw, but the price is ...a little to high (4 piraya = 1000€)

for that money I can buy a 100 reds...

Hope to find some more cariba in the next time...but , I have only seen them 2 times in 10 years !

Ans so i am waiting, and having some beers...


----------

